

Single-Page Site with Parallax - rafaelc
http://nikebetterworld.com/index

======
morganpyne
Well, it appears as if 2011 is the year that parallax web designs go mom-and-
pop mainstream and I predict they'll become as common as web2.0 shiny Beta
badges and Comic Sans font usage shortly.

I personally don't see much merit in this submission other than ad-spam. It's
not a new technique any more and I don't even consider this a particularly
good example of it.

~~~
sudont
Nike's hired guns for design are generally a bit ahead of the mainstream curve
of any art direction. They've got a long history of legitimizing (rather,
stealing) a particular style, postmodern editing in general, and Sagmeister
and Victore's scratchiti style in particular.

So, yes. You'll start to see a lot of pop sites employ this technique. Still,
there's likely to be a bit of a reprieve between this and when the really bad
shops start using it. Say, eight months?

~~~
Hoff
Gee, I was thinking "Now".

And wondering if we're going to be seeing more of the ooh-shiny marketeer's
web sites getting posted, too.

We had a similar street-scene parallax ad site posted a while back, and the
parallax HTTP messages from Github just got posted.

And yes, now contemplating writing a browser extension to get these pesky ooh-
shiny parallax kids off my lawn, too.

------
cypherpunks01
Very interesting, but I personally dislike the paradigm of having fixed
content that gets scrolled over depending on the position of the scrollable
content. Is this what is referred to as 'parallax'? Writing CSS to do this
sounds really fun, but I think it's really disorienting and kind of gimmicky
to look at.

------
jhamburger
Not a smooth experience for me at all. Tried multiple ways of scrolling.

~~~
ktsmith
I could only get the presentation I think they were after by using their
navigation buttons on the right side of the page. Using the scroll wheel or
scroll bar manually gave a very poor experience.

~~~
jhamburger
Those buttons didn't show up for me until a good 5 seconds after the vertical
scroll bar appears, so I did what any impatient user would do.

The fact that we're even having this conversation indicates failure on their
part.

------
gigawatt
I started hitting the Space bar to scroll down (like I always do) and was less
than impressed. Only after using the inconvenient and overly subtle nav
buttons on the right was I able to see why it was slightly interesting. But
finding and using those nav buttons made the site so much less usable.

------
TeMPOraL
Works fine and looks great for me. Also, it's a first parallax website I've
seen so far, so thanks for posting!

BTW. Despite that it's an advert, it has a positive message. Made me feel
better, at least a bit.

~~~
boredguy8
Why "despite"? Advertising is, by and large, getting positive feelings
associated with the brand. "Because it's an advert" is probably more accurate.

------
draz
doesn't even load up well in Chrome. Pictures are all jumbled up. To "fix,"
one needs to scroll down with the arrow key, then scroll up with the arrow
key. Then, it looks as intended. Considering Chrome is taking market share
very quickly, I'd say this is REALLY bad

~~~
sparky
Which "Chrome"? Chromium 10.0.627.0 on Ubuntu works fine.

